# Hindi: leisure



## marrish

I'm wondering which word would better be used in Hindi to designate 'leisure', 'free time', as in 'how do you typically spend your leisure time'?

There are two words which came to my mind, _avkaash_ and _vishraam, _but I'm not sure if they can be used in such a context.

Your opinions are welcome.


----------



## greatbear

"Fursat" is the word commonly used in Hindi for free time and "kriiDaa" for recreation. "Vishraam" means rest, relaxation or stoppage (of activity), according to context, but never free time. It could mean a break though, since when you take a break from work, you stop doing it. "Avkaash" is holiday or leave, again not free time.


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> "Fursat" is the word commonly used in Hindi for free time and "kriiDaa" for recreation. "Vishraam" means rest, relaxation or stoppage (of activity), according to context, but never free time. It could mean a break though, since when you take a break from work, you stop doing it. "Avkaash" is holiday or leave, again not free time.


Thanks for this. Would you then say ''*tum apnii fursat ko* _3aam taur par kaise guzaarte ho_?''


----------



## greatbear

marrish said:


> Thanks for this. Would you then say ''*tum apnii fursat ko* _3aam taur par kaise guzaarte ho_?''



No, rather "fursat kaa samay" in your example sentence, just as in English: "leisure time".
Or, "tum fursat meiN kyaa karte ho?"


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> "Fursat" is the word commonly used in Hindi for free time and "kriiDaa" for recreation. "Vishraam" means rest, relaxation or stoppage (of activity), according to context, but never free time. It could mean a break though, since when you take a break from work, you stop doing it. "Avkaash" is holiday or leave, again not free time.



Thank you for the explanation for "vishraam". There is word in a well-known Ghazal beginning with "Inshaa jii uTho ab kuuch karo" which I was n't sure of the meaning. The word is "bisraam" and it therefore must be based on "vishraam".

Inshaa jii uTho ab kuuch karo is shahr meN jii ko lagaanaa kyaa
vaHshii ko sukuuN se kyaa matlab jogii kaa nagar meN Thikaanaa kyaa

jab shahr ke log nah rastah deN, kyoN ban meN nah jaa bisraam kare
diivaanoN kii sii nah baat kare to aur kare diivaanah kyaa

The Ghazal is available on youtube, sung by Ustad Amanat Ali Khan.


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> Thank you for the explanation for "vishraam". There is word in a well-known Ghazal beginning with "Inshaa jii uTho ab kuuch karo" which I was n't sure of the meaning. The word is "bisraam" and it therefore must be based on "vishraam".
> 
> Inshaa jii uTho ab kuuch karo is shahr meN jii ko lagaanaa kyaa
> vaHshii ko sukuuN se kyaa matlab jogii kaa nagar meN Thikaanaa kyaa
> 
> jab shahr ke log nah rastah deN, kyoN ban meN nah jaa bisraam kare
> diivaanoN kii sii nah baat kare to aur kare diivaanah kyaa
> 
> The Ghazal is available on youtube, sung by Ustad Amanat Ali Khan.



Yes, indeed: "ban" and "bisraam" are Awadhi for "van" (forest) and "vishraam" (rest, repose).


----------



## marrish

Ah, you see, so the correct answer ought to have been ''fursat kaa samay''!


----------



## Alfaaz

(Sorry for interrupting!)
Really interesting thread! Just learned three new Hindi words that greatbear provided in the post above! 

*Question:*
Are there words other than فرصت / furSat that could be used? 
(Heard something in a sentence like "abhinetri ka naam  ko dekh kar lagta hai jaise bhagwaan ne unko __________, maano ________ samay mein banaya!") 
कार्यनिवृत्ति, विश्राम, अनवसर, अवसर, ठाल and this seems to be an adjective.....सुचित....?


----------



## greatbear

Alfaaz said:


> Are there words other than فرصت / furSat that could be used?
> ...
> कार्यनिवृत्ति, विश्राम, अनवसर, अवसर, ठाल and this seems to be an adjective.....सुचित....?



I can't think of a very appropriate word that could replace "fursat"; in certain contexts of course you can replace "fursat kaa samay/waqt" with "kriDaa kaal" and sometimes "fursat" with "manoranjan" (which means more entertainment, but can be used for leisure depending on the situation). Overall, there is no one word, at least that I can think of, that could replace "fursat".


सुचित means "informed" ("soochnaa" meaning notice, information, intimation). Never heard ठाल.


----------



## marrish

I asked someone about _fursat_, but the person seemed not to be greatly at ease with it. 
Would ख़ाली समय _xaalii samay _be acceptable to allude to leisure time in Hindi?


----------



## greatbear

marrish said:


> I asked someone about _fursat_, but the person seemed not to be greatly at ease with it.
> Would ख़ाली समय _xaalii samay _be acceptable to allude to leisure time in Hindi?



"khaalii samay", which is also often used as a term, would translate exactly to the English "spare time": and for many people, both are the same. Not for all the people, though.


----------



## UrduMedium

greatbear said:


> "khaalii samay", which is also often used as a term, would translate exactly to the English "spare time": and for many people, both are the same. Not for all the people, though.



fariGh waqt and faraaGhat are two possible suggestions from Urdu that are commonly used and known


----------



## marrish

UrduMedium said:


> fariGh waqt and faraaGhat are two possible suggestions from Urdu that are commonly used and known


UM SaaHib, no doubt you are right but the point is I started this thread for Hindi only because I would like to know how it is commonly referred to in Hindi. _faariGh auqaat_ is also very good here, for Urdu. Can you come up with something for Hindi?


----------



## UrduMedium

Thanks, marrish saahib, for the reminder. You are absolutely right. I should have paid attention to the subject line!!

Also, seeing _fursat _probably led me to believe that _faariGh _may be relevant here. Plus lately, seeing heavy duty words like _mutakabbir_, _mutafarriq_, _mujassam_, etc flagged as Urdu/Hindi, I must be disoriented to know which is which 

Feeling a bit _mutawhhish _right now


----------



## Qureshpor

UrduMedium said:


> Thanks, marrish saahib, for the reminder. You are absolutely right. I should have paid attention to the subject line!!
> 
> Also, seeing _fursat _probably led me to believe that _faariGh _may be relevant here. Plus lately, seeing heavy duty words like _mutakabbir_, _mutafarriq_, _mujassam_, etc flagged as Urdu/Hindi, I must be disoriented to know which is which
> 
> Feeling a bit _mutawhhish _right now



Jokes apart, I am sure  that with a name like yours, you will have had no problem recognising the language of these words even if your head was spinning like a "laTTuu". Lesser mortals like me can be forgiven for being "disorientated"!


----------

